# Rohn wood stove.



## zachb91 (Jan 18, 2018)

Has anybody heard of these? Are they any good. A house I'm looking at has one in the living room.

Sent from my SM-S906L using Tapatalk


----------



## begreen (Jan 19, 2018)

Haven't heard of it. Do you have a picture?


----------



## zachb91 (Jan 19, 2018)

I can get one Monday it has a glass front and a side loading door

Sent from my SM-S906L using Tapatalk


----------



## begreen (Jan 19, 2018)

Great. I'm curious to see what it looks like.


----------



## zachb91 (Jan 30, 2018)

That's what it looks like


----------



## Manly (Jan 30, 2018)

zachb91 said:


> That's what it looks like.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very cool looking. I like the large control panel for adjusting and monitoring the dampers and temperature.


----------



## begreen (Jan 31, 2018)

Looks a bit like an Orley design.


----------



## ratsrepus (Jan 31, 2018)

Nice deflector shield on top


----------

